# Nice Sculpture



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

KILL IT!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a big fan then LOL


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The hideousness of this sculpture will haunt my dreams forever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Really!!!....That bad Huh?

I dont mind it, I guess we see different things in it.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

what the hell is it?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It?s a woman. You might have heard of them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey why did you remove the metal-woman-thingy? I liked that sculpture alot more.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Inzom said:


> It?s a woman. You might have heard of them.


 thanks,captain obvious. you can go play in traffic now.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

I love it. Art is only truly appreciated by those who have the eye and gifted heart that only an artist or a poet posesses. Those who wander courageously
beyond the realm of external meanings. The fearful and mundane eye cannot understand the beauty and complexity of what most Art expresses in its different mysterious layers. Each to their own. Peace my friends.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

simplynothing said:


> Inzom said:
> 
> 
> > It?s a woman. You might have heard of them.
> ...


The joke I was trying to make would work much better if the picture of the metal-woman was still up. I obviously noted that your post was in very close time-proximity to the post of the metal-woman, so your question was about the first image, that was where I saw the opportunity to be "funny". No need to tell me to go play in traffic tho. I bet people die from that.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Inzom said:


> simplynothing said:
> 
> 
> > Inzom said:
> ...


i thought your post was in regards to the woman upside down,which is the one i was refering to.i didnt see a metal-woman,so i guess this was a misunderstanding. dont take the traffic thing to heart,it was a joke.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh so THATS what the original image is portraying. Hehe I didnt even see that. I thought it looked like a dinosaur bone or something... Now I actually think its a good piece of art.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's another interesting Piece.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Oh so THATS what the original image is portraying. Hehe I didnt even see that. I thought it looked like a dinosaur bone or something... Now I actually think its a good piece of art.


This thread is a bit confusing. I retracted my perspective on it as noone seems sure to know which image we were talkin about. Peace out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Noodles said:


> I retracted my perspective on it as noone seems sure to know which image we were talkin about. Peace out.


Pity....I thought your perspective was quite interesting.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

I second guess myself to much my friend. I looked at the sculpture of the upside down woman and it kinda resembles a naked woman the right way up as well. Shes crouching on a rock with her head burried in her arms. Shes scared of falling. Its sorta emotionally vulnerable and beautiful. I wonder if anybody else can see that. Peace.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I can see what you mention, I can also see lots of other things as well, this might be pushing the original idea a bit but If you look beyond the sculpture itself and include the chain and the position of the piece you will see a whole other story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread has helped inspire my interest in art again even though I started it :mrgreen: 
I'm always interested in seeing new and old work.......I think I'll start a new thread where we can post our favorite works.
I will post it in That's Life because I feel the art/poetry section be reserved for personal work.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> Yes I can see what you mention, I can also see lots of other things as well, this might be pushing the original idea a bit but If you look beyond the sculpture itself and include the chain and the position of the piece you will see a whole other story.


Yeah I saw that as well. I like your idea for a favorite Art thread. Peace.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Like the latest one alot...


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

I really love it, It captures the abstract of female anatomy perfectly and must have taken a really long time!


----------

